# Battery for 5dmk2



## outsider (Feb 6, 2012)

I just currently picked up a used 5dmk2 and am looking at getting a couple more batteries and a charger for it. 
Wondering if anyone can recommend a good aftermarket LP-E6 battery. (Thanks for the correction on the battery name Meh)

I see that ebay has a ton of sellers with battery capacity ratings up to 2600mAh. 

I would like to avoid $65 per battery from Canon if I can get away with something of a better value.
What have you found that you've been happy with?


----------



## Meh (Feb 6, 2012)

The correct battery for the 5D2 is LP-E6. Personally, I stick with genuine Canon batteries for my 7D and 5D2. $59 from B&H.


----------



## rocketdesigner (Feb 6, 2012)

I have used these without problems:

http://amzn.to/xAWTF9

They have a 1 year warranty.

But, I would not advise using anything other than a Canon charger.


----------



## dstppy (Feb 6, 2012)

Meh said:


> The correct battery for the 5D2 is LP-E6. Personally, I stick with genuine Canon batteries for my 7D and 5D2. $59 from B&H.


+1

Honestly, on a $2k camera, I'd stick to brand name.

Short of if eneloop came out with batteries for it, why 'save' on something that literally holds your electronics life in it's hands?


----------



## PaperTiger (Feb 6, 2012)

I've got the 2 Canon LP-E6s that came with my 7D and 5D, and 2 Pearstone LP-E6s from B&H. I can't tell the difference at all. I've owned 6 of these batteries for various cameras over the years, and I've never had a problem.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd be worried about your life, not the cameras. In 2008, when laptops started bursting into flame, the Japanese passed a safety law for Li-on equipment / batteries made or sold in Japan. There was a three year period to redesign the equipment, after November 11, 2011, the equipment using batteries that did not meet the safety requirements could not be sold.

You will hear from lots of those who haven't had a problem, not every battery will burst into flame, but its a matter of playing the odds. 

Guess What. Since November, Nikon cannot sell the D300S or the D700 in Japan due to the battery safety law. Canon has not had that issue.

Do you really think that Chinese battery makers will comply with a very difficult and expensive to manufacture law?

Li-on batteries contain not only enough energy to destroy your camera, but to start a fire or injure you.

Here is a short article about the tests a Japanese battery must pass. There are more requirements, but the point is that there is a big difference in safety depending on the design and manufacture of a Li-on battery.

http://prba.org/File.aspx?Path=%5CPublic%5CBAJ-Nov-11-2008.pdf

The below link pertains to use in automobiles, the testing is much tougher, but the amount of energy is huge and so is the potential for damage.

http://www.kobelcokaken.co.jp/en/example/d/index.html


----------



## Ryusui (Feb 6, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd be worried about your life, not the cameras.


+1


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 6, 2012)

I agree with what others have said. And not only would I only buy the original batteries but I make sure I buy them from a reputable and authorized Canon dealer. I recently saw an article somewhere with pictures of counterfeit Canon accessories. It was pretty much impossible to tell them apart up to the hologram on the packaging. There is still no grantee that this kind of stuff would somehow enter the supply chain or that even a genuine battery goes bad. But at least then you should be covered to some degree. Not really sure if saving 50 bucks is worth the risk.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 6, 2012)

outsider said:


> I just currently picked up a used 5dmk2 and am looking at getting a couple more batteries and a charger for it.
> Wondering if anyone can recommend a good aftermarket LP-E6 battery. (Thanks for the correction on the battery name Meh)
> 
> I see that ebay has a ton of sellers with battery capacity ratings up to 2600mAh.
> ...



I picked up an Aperture brand grip with 2 batteries for about $45 or soemthing like that. it all works fine although i never use the grip, but it was about the same price as buying 2 batteries I find these batteries do not last as long as the genuine ones but the last wedding i shot from a full charge the non genuine probably lasted about 6 or so hours of fairly constant shooting. The genuine ones lasted 10 hours and still had charge


----------



## Adam Schallau (Feb 18, 2012)

I've been using the Pearstone batteries in my 5D Mark II and 7D for at least the past year, as have many of my workshop clients, and they've been working just fine.


----------



## michi (Feb 18, 2012)

I have used multiple cheap batteries for my Canons for the last 10 years. They have worked just fine. How many laptops of the millions out there have gone up in flames? I'm sure it's not that many. How many cameras have blown up or caught fire? Never heard of one, but I'm sure it may have happened. I'm willing to take the risk. Look at the hundreds of reviews on Amazon on the LP-E6 replacements. There may be some poor ones, but nobody has had a damaged camera or even had a camera on fire from what I have seen. I just bought another Sterlingtek LP-E6 from Amazon, it works great just like the others I have. Of course we all have our own opinion on this topic.


----------

